# 4th Of July Flaming Gorge KOKES



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

We hit the gorge for the 4th and what an outstanding weekend it was not only the fishing but the weather as well. We fished Fri,Sat, and Sun morning straight across from Anvil Draw. We were using our new famous Pinky Pink as well as our pink black dot Curlys Lures trailed by a RMT Pink and Hyper Plaid Dodger. The fishing was very fast, and we easily could have limited out by 10:00 AM. One thing I noticed this weekend is that the kokes have gone deeper. Everything we caught was from 45-65 ft down. For those of you that have not fished for them you really need to get out and give it a shot. All of the fish caught we nice fish ranging from 2-4 lbs. They are a hard fighting fish and great fun. If anyone is heading up let me know, and maybe we can hook up. Here are a few pics from the trip.
Although the pink colors were the hottest for us we did catch quite a few on our silver/black series lure as well.








































IMG]http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p100/livdawg44/100_0813.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Great report Curly, looks like you had a great trip. I really need to get up there and get into some Kokes.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Great report and pics!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nive work! Good to hear the koke fishing is still on, those are the only fish I will eat. Thanks for the report.


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW, those are some nice kokes, Looks like a awesome trip. I cant wait to get back up there again.



> those are the only fish I will eat


 +1 Kokes are the best tasting freshwater fish period.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

those are some awesome kokes, i have the gorge on my list of places to go this fall. thanks for the great report.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

It beats working thats for sure. It always sucks that last day when you realize you have to come back to the real world. Oh well Ill be back up In 2 weeks anyone else planning on going up?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

same went for me. sorry we didn't hook up curly. though I didn't have any curlylures, the old stand by's worked for me. though my luhr jensen needle fish in orange out performed all others. pink needle fish second best, kokanee king, serpent spoon, and apex e-chip fell way behind. the luhr jensen dodger out whip the sling blades and out did them. I was still finding tons of kokes at 30 to 35 feet. the deepest I fished was 47 feet. the area we found better than the cliffs arcoss anvil draw , was just north of anvil. Just as you leave sight of the pipe line towers. it seemed the farther away from the other boats the bigger the fish. we came home limited out. now it is time for smoking them to perfection.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Nice report man. We will have to hook up. When are you planning on heading out again? I have a new boat on the way ill need to be testing out soon. We smoked ours last night and man they were tasty. We will be canning the rest of them.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

yes, I smoked four last night. brought one into work and it was gone in 10 minutes. what do you use to smoke? I have a H2O charbroil smoker. uses brickets. I throw on dry hickory chips at first on to the brickets, to get it really smoking. then I throw on tinfoil wraped logs with wetted down hickory chips for the long lasting smoke. I coat the fish in a ancient greek seasoning, stuff them with two wedges a piece of lemon, and three cloves of garlic. in the water pot I put a hand full of red hot peppers and some more garlic. don't know how that really works in the water pot. but it should put some zing in the water vapors. I just love smoking kokes !  what kind of boat you getting? sure am loving my 20 foot alumacraft


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

We bought a 22 ft 2000 Bayliner Trophy. It has 4 walker electric downriggers on her. I am pretty sure we saw you out there and passed a couple of times. I saw an alumacraft with a bimini over the top. We were in the maroon and white four winns with a cuddy


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah I thought the same, i sould of opened my big mouth and said something. sounds like a really nice boat you bought. I have two scotty riggers that i haven't mounted yet. I made a removable bracket for the back stern for the cannon. I would like to mount a half dozen riggers :lol:


----------

